# Big Bid...children In Need



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Come on guys, its for a good cause









http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BIG-BID-A-Date-with-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

How did you find this







and what search were you performing









Maybe we could do a forum did











jasonm said:


> Come on guys, its for a good cause
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Long dark hair
















If only I was around twenty years younger and not so hairy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Come on she's going for a fiver at current, I think we can at least get her to a tenner


----------

